# MMMMMMMM....mmmmmmmm!!! Cheese balls are a commin!!



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 16, 2012)

I got some more cheese in the smoker and being flavored with the AMNPS as we speak!

Some mozz...some provolone...some american....and lots of cream cheese!! I did some a while back and it turned out AMAZING!!!!

Mrs SOB and i made a cheese ball out of it last time and WOW was it good! So in preperation for my

40th birthday/Wrestle-mania party april 1st we are smoking some up for more cheese balls!

Take a Look!

Here is 14 blocks of 1/3 fat philly cream cheese ready for an A-MAZE-N trip!

 http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=photobucket-1371-1329412264278.jpg

The you know what- doing its thing!!

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=photobucket-1773-1329412454456.jpg
 

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=photobucket-1610-1329412373493.jpg
 

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=photobucket-6195-1329412308568.jpg
 

I'll update with some pics later when its all done.

BAZINGA!

 ​


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking forward to it Mark.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks good...gotta try the cream cheese.


----------



## capntrip (Feb 16, 2012)

How melted does the cream cheese get?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Guys!  The cheese doesnt melt at all. Smoker box temp never got over 56*.

Thats what makes the A-MAZE-N smoker line such a great buy. It makes cold smoking ssssoooooo simple!!

BUY ONE TODAY!!!!

Thanks.

SOB


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 16, 2012)

Dang , that looks good Mark. I gotta try the Cream Cheese , I'm a CC nut!!!!! Well ,really , I'm just a Cheese nut , and that's terrible for me , Dairy causes my Stones 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  , so I guess I'll be having them again someday , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Oh , well , Cheese is too good to give up though..........


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking good I need to try the cream cheese soon- and I agree the AMNPS is "amazing" !


----------



## fielies (Feb 18, 2012)

MMMMM ____jamy!


----------



## dave54 (Feb 18, 2012)

If you can find it ,Red pepper jelly mixed with the cream cheese is awesome , or dried beef mixed in ,or crushed pecans ,or prosciutto,

or ,if your like some of my friends ,they just use a fork :)


----------

